# similar to the picture



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This was a gift for a friend. It is only the second time I have tried to replicate a dog from a photo. Always room for improvement but I am happy with it.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Yes very nice! Don’t see much for improvement there.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

You really caught the pup's personality in that stick. Well done.


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

You nailed it!!


----------

